# Looking to buy first .22



## LDisAwesome (Feb 13, 2010)

Hi all, 
I am new to the forum and handguns. I've been researching online but would love first hand experience. I'm looking to purchase my first handgun and I want a .22lr since the ammo is so much less expensive I would actually be able to use it and enjoy shooting. I would love some suggestions on which gun I should purchase and where to purchase. There is a gun show coming up in my city soon, are they good to buy guns from? Any and all advice on .22 pistols would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

LDisAwesome said:


> There is a gun show coming up in my city soon, are they good to buy guns from?


That really depends on which promoter is behind the show and what city you are in (makes a difference as to what vendors show up).


----------



## LDisAwesome (Feb 13, 2010)

The host is CPI shows and my city is fort wayne indiana. CPI usually does 6 shows there a year


----------



## JoeInKS (Jan 17, 2010)

Great questions......

Thing about gun shows is that you CAN actually do pretty well with a gun purchase there if you normally pay cash / check and you know the approximate costs of the guns you are seeking to purchase. You can do something as simple as using Google's shopping engine to search for prices. I've walked away from some shows with great deals paying out-the-door prices which were very good. 

With respect to what 22lr to purchase there is a multitude of options including:

Beretta Neos
Smith and Wesson 22a
Browning Buckmark
Ruger Mark III's and 22/45 mark III's

I did not list other such as a Walther P22 and Sig Mosquito because they have some reputation for being more finicky about ammo. My advice would be to go to a fun store and see which feels good in your hand and points well for you. I don't think that you can go wrong with any of the ones in the list above.

I personally swear by the Rugers and Brownings..... Have a few that go anywhere from cheapest in the line to most expensive. All shoot quite well.

Enjoy.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Can't go wrong with a Buckmark. Out the box they are as good as 22 handgun as I've ever needed. I have a Ruger MKIII as well that started out as a 22/45 but has changed to a long barreled target gun. I think the Browning has a better trigger and seems a little more reliable over time. The MKII and the Buckmark it's a toss up. They both are really good handguns.

Gun shows can be a good place to go but be sure oit look around. And I would be more apt to buy off an actual FFL holder than some guy selling guns. Yeah you have to deal with the paperwork but that paper trail can be beneficial.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

If you want a semi-automatic, then look at the Buckmark, Neos, 22A, and MKIII from Ruger. All do fine, and will serve you well. Some basic differences that might help --

if you have small hands, you will probably like the Neos. Trigger, accuracy, reliability is good, but not the best.

If you have large hands, you will probably like the S&W 22A. This pistol also costs the least amount of money, but is just as accurate and reliable as the others. For the dollar spent, it's the best buy when you can find them on sale for around $239.

The MKIII is built like a tank, but if you like a solid feel, this one is for you. Very accurate and reliable, and there are aftermarket parts you can buy to make the trigger even better. Comes with a scope rail too. Usually the most expensive of the three, but also uses the most steel.

The Buckmark IMO is the best value, if you can find one for $259-$279. It has the best trigger, and has a medium-sized grips that fits most people. Only comes with one magazine and no scope rail. If I had to get rid of all our .22 semi's but one, it would be the BM that would be the last to go.

If you want a revolver, then save up for a S&W or Colt. The Taurus revo's have very mediocre triggers. The Ruger Single-Six is ok, if you like an SA revo. Trigger is ok, but not nearly as nice as a BM.


----------



## PismoPat (Nov 22, 2012)

I would not buy a S&W 22a. Iron sights are black, hard to see and the front sight cannot be replaced!!
If I had it to do over, I'd go Ruger 22/45 . My daughter bought one and can replace the sights pretty cheaply. Getting it back together requires watching some YouTube videos and some practice, but you can get the hang of it.


----------



## Deadwood (Jun 27, 2011)

The Buckmark pistols are excellent. Go to a local gun store and try one in your hand. Shoots any ammo you put in them
A second choice and very reasonable is a Bersa BT22. Excellent little pistol. You can go to Bersa 
Chat and get a ton of feed back on them. Is finicky about ammo and prefers CCI Mini-mags and Blazers.


----------



## LePetomane (Oct 20, 2012)

Another nice gun is the Ruger SR22. I picked one up a while back and have been very satisfied with it. I've been running the cheapest ammo I can find through it without any issues. I did have a Sig Mosquito and had nothing but trouble with it.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

Browning Buckmark
Ruger Mark III's and 22/45 mark III's

two proved industry reliable 22s
i'd get one of these two


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

LDisAwesome said:


> Hi all,
> I am new to the forum and handguns. I've been researching online but would love first hand experience. I'm looking to purchase my first handgun and I want a .22lr since the ammo is so much less expensive I would actually be able to use it and enjoy shooting. I would love some suggestions on which gun I should purchase and where to purchase. There is a gun show coming up in my city soon, are they good to buy guns from? Any and all advice on .22 pistols would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


Semi-auto pistol or revolver?

Age old question. How much you willing to spend? It is relative!


----------



## willieH (Nov 22, 2012)

Since the OP was from 2010, I trust LDisAwesome has chosen a firearm and has a couple of years of plinking experience. However, for those thinking about a .22, might I suggest a Ruger Mark III. It's a reliable and accurate pistol with plenty of options to customize it to your liking.










P.S. -- field stripping is not difficult, contrary to what some say.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I didn't even notice the post date. :smt017


----------

